# Plant Recommendations?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Planning on starting a new shrimp tank with low light easy to grow plants that grow slowly so I don't have to clip them all the time.

I have Anubias nana, java fern windelov, crypts so far, any other recommendations? thanks in advance.

ALSO, if anyone has any larger species of anubias I am interested as well!

forgot to mention roughly a 20g tank. 20x15x15 trying to get it made at the moment!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

amazon swords are another one and maybe some java moss


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Tank size? Water Sprites?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hm. Well, shrimp seem to like plants that are frilly/hairy/frond-like; but unfortunately the ones that come to mind like cabomba and pogostemon erectus grow very quickly. Rotala Wallichi needs co2. 

Tank size is important.

How about just rotala or Myriophyllum aquaticum?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Slow growing...... Crypt parva, Taiwan Fern, mini bolbitis, Downoi, Marsilea hirsuta, Willow Moss...... to name a few !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Nymphaea (Lotuses) should work ok.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks for the ideas, really like the way Downoi and Marsilea hirsuta looks!


----------

